# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Teste mbi dashurinë!

## [Perla]

Jo gjithmone ndarja nga partneri/parnerja mund te shkaktoje vuajtje.Ka raste kur njeri eshte me mire me vaten sesa me ate qe ka ne krah.Po te ju si mund te ndikoje ndarja nga partneri?Do te jeni me mire , apo me keq pa te ?
Beni testin per ta zbuluar .

Test : Je më mirë me, apo pa të?

*1.Pjesen me te madhe te kohes e kalon ...*

*A.* _Me parnerin/ren._
*B.* _Vetem._
*C.* _Me miqte._


*2. Sa shpesh te ndodh te ndihesh sikur partneri/rja te kufizon ne zgjedhjet e tua ?*

*A.* _Kurre._
*B.* _Nganjehere._
*C.* _Shpesh._


*3. Je me entuziast/e te kalosh pushimet ...*

*A.* _Me partnerin._
*B.* _Me familjen._
*C.* _Me miqte._


*4. Si i merrni vendimet ?*

*A.* _Vendosim te dy._
*B.* _Vendos vete per çdo gje._
*C.* _Ai/ajo do te vendose per gjithçka._


*5. Kur ai/ajo nuk eshte me ty ...*

*A.* _E mendon gjthe kohen._
*B.* _Je mesuar me kete fakt._
*C.* _Mundohesh te argetohesh gjithesesi._


*6. Sa shpesh grindeni ?*

*A.* _Rralle._
*B.* _Ndonjehere._
*C.* _Sa here takoheni._


*7. Do te deshiroje ...*

*A.* _Qe historia juaj te zgjate pergjithmone._
*B.* _Qe ai/ajo te kalonte me shume kohe me ju._
*C.* _Qe ai/ajo t'i merrte me teper  ne konsiderate deshirat tuaja._


*8. Cfare do te ndryshonit tek partneri/rja juaj ?*

*A.* _Asgje._
*B.* _Neglizhencen._
*C.* _Kokefortesine._


*9. Si ndiheni kur jeni me te ?*

*A.* _Jashtezakonisht  i/e lumtur._
*B.* _Shume mire, por nganjehere me duket sikur kjo eshte e njeanshme._
*C.* _Nganjehere ai/ajo behet i/e bezdisur._

*10. Nese jeni grindur, kush perpiqet i pari per t'u pajtur ?*

*A.* _Te dy, nuk ka radhe._
*B.* _Zakonisht ti._
*C.* _Zakonisht ai/ajo._

----------


## [Perla]

*Per me shume A*
Per ju partneri eshte nje pjese shume e rendesishme e jetes suaj, prandaj as qe e mendoni te ndaheni prej tij/saj.Duket qe jeni nje çift qe shkoni mire dhe qe vendosni bashke per çdo hap qe ndermerrni ne jete.Pershtatja juaja eshte per t'u admiruar.Ju mendoni se keni gjetur personin e duhur me te cilin mund te kaloni jeten.
*Urojme qe gjithçka te jete reciproke dhe te jeni gjithmone te lumtur ashtu siç do te donit ju.*


*Per me shume* *B*
Ju e vuani shume mungesen e partnerit/res edhe pse lidhja juaj nuk eshte pa probleme.Ne fakt, duke qene se pjesen me te madhe te kohes e kaloni pa te, sigurisht qe do te ishte me mire te ndaheshit dhe te gjenit dike qe ju pershtatet me shume.Megjithate, edhe sikur te merrni vendimin per t'u ndare per ju nuk do te ishte aspak e thjeshte.Me gjithe mosperputhjet, ju ndiheni i/e dashuruar.
*Nuk ju duket se ka ardhur momendti te mendoni me shume per veten ?*

*Per me shume* *C*
Pa dyshim qe ju do te ishit me mire pa te.Partneri/rja juaj eshte shnderruar ne nje njeri qe ju bezdis dhe qe shpesh mundoheni ta shmangni.Ne fakt eshte e çuditshme qe vazhdoni akoma te jeni kashke, por me sa duket historia juaj eshte kthyer ne rutine.Deshirat tuaja shpesh nuk perputhen dhe ai/ajo shpesh eshte nje pengese qe ju te beni zgjedhjet tuaja siç do te donit.
*Mendoni nje moment, ndoshta ka ardhur koha te jetoni ashtu siç doni, pa qene i/e varur prej askujt.*

----------


## BlackEagle

Ha ha ha, mu kujtua një fjali e Tom Hanks nga filmi -Terminal-, kjo në italisht, kur Catherine Zeta Johns e pyet : Stai partendo o pure sei gia arrivatto ? dhe Tom Hanks përgjigjet :Non lo so - Tute due.

Më në shqip: Që të dyja.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Sa me konfermoi ky Test ato qe mendoja.    :perqeshje: 


Shume A.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sam1r

*Nje Ashum e madhe per mua ktu...!!*

----------


## bebushja

me mbyten B_te mua(lol)

----------


## Apollyon

> Per me shume C


lol                   .

----------


## INFINITY©

Mua per vete me dolen aq C sa dhe A  :ngerdheshje:  (joking)

ncncncncncncnncncn paskam probleme me duket, mjer ai i shkreti  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Test per femrat ! Meshkujt ta lexojne per kenaqesi  :ngerdheshje: 

I dashuri yt të pëlqen shumë, por a bëhet fjalë për një dashuri të vërtetë? Zbulo nëse je me të vërtetë e dashuruar me njeriun e duhur, apo nëse thjesht po kënaqesh...
*
1. I keni pyetur ndonjëherë mikeshat tuaja se çfarë mendojnë për të dhe për lidhjen tuaj?*

*a.* _Po. Por vetëm se doje të siguroheshe që ke zgjedhur me të vërtetë mirë._
*b.* Jo. _Je shumë e sigurt për ndjenjat e tua ndaj tij, dhe nuk ke nevojë që vajzat të japin aprovimin e tyre si 
"Çifti i përkryer"._

*2. Kur dikush ju pyet se si është i dashuri yt ose të thotë: "Ta marrë e mira, do të doja të takoja edhe unë një djalë fantastik si ai", si reagon?* 

*a.* _Ndërron temë._
*b.* _Skuqesh dhe ndihesh shumë e lumtur._

*3. Përgjigju shpejte : do të ndieje të njëjtat gjëra për partnerin tënd nëse ai do të mbetej pa punë apo nëse do t'i binin flokët?*

*a.* _Hëëm, a mund të mendohem pak?_
*b.* _Po, patjetër, pyetje është kjo!_

*4. Cili është komplimenti që ju bëjnë më shpesh të panjohurit, kur flasin për ju të dy?*

*a.* _"Sa të lezetshëm që dukeni"._
*b.* _"Duket që shkoni me të vërtetë mirë"._

*5. Je me miqtë e tu dhe flet për të, të ndodh që shton ndonjë gjë apo ndryshon ndonjë detaj?*

*a.* _Po, ndonjëherë nuk tregon disa gjëra të pakëndshme që ka thënë ose ka bërë. Ose nuk e shfaq kur je e 
zemëruar me të._
*b.* _Jo, nuk e shikon të nevojshme që ta bësh të duket më i mirë nga ç'është._

*6. Nëse nesër i dashuri yt do të të linte, për çfarë do të të vinte më shumë keq ?*

*a.* _Që ke harxhuar kot gjithë këtë kohë, gjatë së cilës mund të kishe njohur dikë tjetër dhe të ndërtoje një 
të ardhme bashkë me të._
*b.* _Që nuk do të ndiesh më parfumin e tij, që nuk do të rrish më në krahët e tij dhe nuk do të dëgjosh me të qeshurën e tij._

*7. Si ndihesh kur je vetëm me të për njëfarë kohe, për shembull nëse bëni një udhëtim bashkë ose për një fundjavë?*

*a.* _E bezdisur. Ka shumë vogëlsira të atij të cilat s'i duron dot. Dhe të duket sikur nuk keni asgjë për të thënë._
*b.* _Shumë e lumtur. Edhe gjatë çasteve të monotonisë gjeni gjithmonë një mënyrë për t'u zbavitur._

*8. A ke ndonjëherë dëshirë të flirtosh me meshkuj të tjerë kur je në ndonjë festë? Ose të shkosh në lokal me koleget e tua dhe të shtiresh si beqare për një mbrëmje, thjesht sa për t'u zbavitur pak?*

*a.* _Epo, ndonjëherë jeta në çift të duket sikur po të merr frymen. Dhe takimi me djem të tjerë sikur ta heq 
pak mendjen. Por nuk do të të shkonte kurrë ndër mend të tradhëtoje partnerin tënd._
*b.* _Jo. Nëse takon tipa të lezetshëm, mbledh menjëherë shoqet e tua të pafejuara dhe i prezanton me ata._

*9. Çfarë do të të bezdiste (apo do të të frikësonte) më shumë: të rrije vetëm apo të dilje me një njeri për të cilin nuk do të ndieje asgjë?* 

*a.* _Vetmia_ 
*b.* _Të dalurit e kotë._

*10. Sonte do të vijë të të marrë. Do të kaloni gjithë natën bashkë. A të ngacmon ideja?* 

*a.* _Epo, tamam tamam, jo. Por je e lumtur që do të kalosh pak kohë me të._
*b.* _Të mjafton të mendosh çastin kur ai do t'i bjerë ziles së derës dhe fytyra jote ndriçon._

*11. Të ndodh që mburresh para të tjerëve?*

*a.*_ Jo. Sigurisht që të duket fantastik...Por mendon që njerëzit s'ta kanë ngenë të dëgjojnë që ti ia kreh shumë bishtin._
*b.* _Po. Mendon vazhdimisht për të, prandaj ndonjëherë është e vështirë që të mbash gjithçka përbrenda._

*12. A e ke bezdi ndonjëherë të bësh dashuri me të?*

*a.* _Po, herë pas here, të ndodh që në shtrat përsërit në mënyrë mekanike të njëjtat lëvizje._
*b.* _Kurrë. Madje shpesh mezi pret që të kthehesh në shtëpi nga puna._



*Pergjigjet e testit :* 

*Nëse keni më shumë* *A* *Nuk ka asgjë serioze*
Partneri yt mund të jetë i zgjuar, i bukur dhe i ëmbël, por problemi është që nuk të rreh zemra për të. Kështu ti, jo vetëm që nuk flet për gjërat që nuk pëlqen tek ai, por e ndien si detyrë që të kërkosh edhe aprovimm e shoqeve, per të qenë e sigurt që ai është njeriu i duhur për ty. Por mos u shqetëso. Të vetëbindesh që je e dashuruar është një zakon shume i përhapur. Dhe ndodh për shumë arsye. Për shembull ty t'i ka marrë mendtë ideja për dashurinë dhe jo djali. Nga ana tjetër, jetojmë ende në një shoqëri të strukturuar "në çift" Dhe të kesh përkrah një burrë që të pëlqen, edhe pse nuk të bën të çmendesh, mund të të duket një alternativë më e mirë sesa beqaria. Edhe të qenët e rrethuar nga shoqe që janë të martuara nuk të ndihmon: ndoshta ndihesh shumë nën presion sepse nuk do të jesh më e paktë, kështu ngutesh duke e quajtur veten "të martuar" pa menduar mbi faktin që, ndoshta, po kënaqesh me dikë që nuk bën për ty. Kështu jo vetëm që gënjen veten, dhe e pengon të ndërtojë një marrëdhënie të vërtetë dhe pasionante, por do të përfundosh e mërzitur dhe do të largohesh sapo të gjesh një kandidat më të mirë. Ndoshta ka ardhur koha të mendohesh pak dhe të kthesh faqe. Sigurisht, ideja për të lënë këtë që ke dhe të kërkosh për më mirë të tremb, sepse ti e do sigurinë qe ke një njeri pranë. Por të rrish me dikë që nuk të bën të lumtur u bën keq të dyve: atij, që ka të drejtë që ti të tregohesh e sinqertë. Dhe vetes, që meriton ta lësh zemrën të lirë për atë që do ta bëjë të rrahë me të vërtetë.

*Nëse keni më shumë* *B* *Më duket se është ai i duhuri*
Lum ti, moj vajzë, sepse ke në dorë diçka më të çmuar se diamantët: dashurinë e vërtetë, atë me D të madhe. Dhe nëse ai do të të linte një ditë, do të të merrte malli për parfumin, për puthjet e tij, edhe për atë sens humori surreal që vetëm ai e ka. Je kaq e çmendur pas tij saqë nuk do të ndryshoje mendim as sikur ai të mbetej pa punë apo se do të shtonte 20 kile. Ndien një admirim dhe respekt për partnerin tënd saqë je e sigurt që edhe po të rriteni dhe të ndryshoni, ndjenja juaj nuk do të shuhet. Ky lloj besimi arrihet duke lënë që një marrëdhenie të zhvillohet duke ndjekur ritmet e saj. Dhe nëse një ditë do te martohesh me të, nuk do të jetë vetëm nga dëshira e madhe që ke për të organizuar një dasmë apo sepse mendon që fustani i nusërisë të shkon shumë. Por për privilegjin që ke në krah, për gjthë jetën, ke një burrë të mrekullueshëm, Një shenjë tjetër pozitivë është që përveç se ke gjithmonë dëshirë të bësh dashuri me të, nuk ke nevojë të dish se ç'mendim kanë të tjerët. Që shoqet apo familja jote ta konsiderojnë atë si një "rast i mirë për martesë" për ty nuk ka kurrfarë rëndësie. Nuk ka problem nëse ende s'është ulur në gjunjë për të të propozuar duke mos patur një unazë në gisht. Ti nuk ndihesh inferiore ndaj shoqeve të tua të martuara. Sepse e di që çdo marrëdhënie ështe një dhe e vetme dhe duhet të ndjekë ritmet e saj. Mos u përpiq të përshtatesh me idealet e çiftit të përkryer të të tjerëve, por beso vetëm atë që ndien kjo është e vetmja rrugë që duhet të ndjekë zemra jote.

----------


## INFINITY©

hmmmmmmm.........si i behet qe une kisha 100% pergjigje B  :rrotullo syte:   :syte zemra: 

Ishalla nuk e lexon ai kete postim se na fike [Perla]  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

A me dolen me shume.

Sa mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PYETESORI

po per mua qe ky test me beri te kuptoja qe edhe njehere jam me vajz te gabuar nexttt

----------


## jesu

*
1. I keni pyetur ndonjëherë mikeshat tuaja se çfarë mendojnë për të dhe për lidhjen tuaj?*

*a.* _Po. Por vetëm se doje të siguroheshe që ke zgjedhur me të vërtetë mirë._
*b.* Jo. _Je shumë e sigurt për ndjenjat e tua ndaj tij, dhe nuk ke nevojë që vajzat të japin aprovimin e tyre si 
"Çifti i përkryer"._ *  Po*

*2. Kur dikush ju pyet se si është i dashuri yt ose të thotë: "Ta marrë e mira, do të doja të takoja edhe unë një djalë fantastik si ai", si reagon?* 

*a.* _Ndërron temë._
*b.* _Skuqesh dhe ndihesh shumë e lumtur._ *PO*

*3. Përgjigju shpejte : do të ndieje të njëjtat gjëra për partnerin tënd nëse ai do të mbetej pa punë apo nëse do t'i binin flokët?*

*a.* _Hëëm, a mund të mendohem pak?_
*b.* _Po, patjetër, pyetje është kjo!_ *PO*

*4. Cili është komplimenti që ju bëjnë më shpesh të panjohurit, kur flasin për ju të dy?*

*a.* _"Sa të lezetshëm që dukeni"._
*b.* _"Duket që shkoni me të vërtetë mirë"._ *PO*

*5. Je me miqtë e tu dhe flet për të, të ndodh që shton ndonjë gjë apo ndryshon ndonjë detaj?*

*a.* _Po, ndonjëherë nuk tregon disa gjëra të pakëndshme që ka thënë ose ka bërë. Ose nuk e shfaq kur je e 
zemëruar me të._
*b.* _Jo, nuk e shikon të nevojshme që ta bësh të duket më i mirë nga ç'është._ *PO*

*6. Nëse nesër i dashuri yt do të të linte, për çfarë do të të vinte më shumë keq ?*

*a.* _Që ke harxhuar kot gjithë këtë kohë, gjatë së cilës mund të kishe njohur dikë tjetër dhe të ndërtoje një 
të ardhme bashkë me të._
*b.* _Që nuk do të ndiesh më parfumin e tij, që nuk do të rrish më në krahët e tij dhe nuk do të dëgjosh me të qeshurën e tij._ *PO*

*7. Si ndihesh kur je vetëm me të për njëfarë kohe, për shembull nëse bëni një udhëtim bashkë ose për një fundjavë?* 

*a.* _E bezdisur. Ka shumë vogëlsira të atij të cilat s'i duron dot. Dhe të duket sikur nuk keni asgjë për të thënë._
*b.* _Shumë e lumtur. Edhe gjatë çasteve të monotonisë gjeni gjithmonë një mënyrë për t'u zbavitur._ *PO*


*8. A ke ndonjëherë dëshirë të flirtosh me meshkuj të tjerë kur je në ndonjë festë? Ose të shkosh në lokal me koleget e tua dhe të shtiresh si beqare për një mbrëmje, thjesht sa për t'u zbavitur pak?*

*a.* _Epo, ndonjëherë jeta në çift të duket sikur po të merr frymen. Dhe takimi me djem të tjerë sikur ta heq 
pak mendjen. Por nuk do të të shkonte kurrë ndër mend të tradhëtoje partnerin tënd._
*b.* _Jo. Nëse takon tipa të lezetshëm, mbledh menjëherë shoqet e tua të pafejuara dhe i prezanton me ata._ *PO*

*9. Çfarë do të të bezdiste (apo do të të frikësonte) më shumë: të rrije vetëm apo të dilje me një njeri për të cilin nuk do të ndieje asgjë?* 

*a.* _Vetmia_ 
*b.* _Të dalurit e kotë._ *JO*

*10. Sonte do të vijë të të marrë. Do të kaloni gjithë natën bashkë. A të ngacmon ideja?* 

*a.* _Epo, tamam tamam, jo. Por je e lumtur që do të kalosh pak kohë me të._
*b.* _Të mjafton të mendosh çastin kur ai do t'i bjerë ziles së derës dhe fytyra jote ndriçon._ *PO*

*11. Të ndodh që mburresh para të tjerëve?*

*a.*_ Jo. Sigurisht që të duket fantastik...Por mendon që njerëzit s'ta kanë ngenë të dëgjojnë që ti ia kreh shumë bishtin._
*b.* _Po. Mendon vazhdimisht për të, prandaj ndonjëherë është e vështirë që të mbash gjithçka përbrenda._ *PO*

*12. A e ke bezdi ndonjëherë të bësh dashuri me të?*

*a.* _Po, herë pas here, të ndodh që në shtrat përsërit në mënyrë mekanike të njëjtat lëvizje._
*b.* _Kurrë. Madje shpesh mezi pret që të kthehesh në shtëpi nga puna._ *PO*


*Pergjigjet e testit :* 


*Nëse keni më shumë* *B* *Më duket se është ai i duhuri*
Lum ti, moj vajzë, sepse ke në dorë diçka më të çmuar se diamantët: dashurinë e vërtetë, atë me D të madhe. Dhe nëse ai do të të linte një ditë, do të të merrte malli për parfumin, për puthjet e tij, edhe për atë sens humori surreal që vetëm ai e ka. Je kaq e çmendur pas tij saqë nuk do të ndryshoje mendim as sikur ai të mbetej pa punë apo se do të shtonte 20 kile. Ndien një admirim dhe respekt për partnerin tënd saqë je e sigurt që edhe po të rriteni dhe të ndryshoni, ndjenja juaj nuk do të shuhet. Ky lloj besimi arrihet duke lënë që një marrëdhenie të zhvillohet duke ndjekur ritmet e saj. Dhe nëse një ditë do te martohesh me të, nuk do të jetë vetëm nga dëshira e madhe që ke për të organizuar një dasmë apo sepse mendon që fustani i nusërisë të shkon shumë. Por për privilegjin që ke në krah, për gjthë jetën, ke një burrë të mrekullueshëm, Një shenjë tjetër pozitivë është që përveç se ke gjithmonë dëshirë të bësh dashuri me të, nuk ke nevojë të dish se ç'mendim kanë të tjerët. Që shoqet apo familja jote ta konsiderojnë atë si një "rast i mirë për martesë" për ty nuk ka kurrfarë rëndësie. Nuk ka problem nëse ende s'është ulur në gjunjë për të të propozuar duke mos patur një unazë në gisht. Ti nuk ndihesh inferiore ndaj shoqeve të tua të martuara. Sepse e di që çdo marrëdhënie ështe një dhe e vetme dhe duhet të ndjekë ritmet e saj. Mos u përpiq të përshtatesh me idealet e çiftit të përkryer të të tjerëve, por beso vetëm atë që ndien kjo është e vetmja rrugë që duhet të ndjekë zemra jote.[/QUOTE]



Ps:...E hongri dhe trimi...edhe puna ime :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Per me shume* *B*
> Ju e vuani shume mungesen e partnerit/res edhe pse lidhja juaj nuk eshte pa probleme.Ne fakt, duke qene se pjesen me te madhe te kohes e kaloni pa te, sigurisht qe do te ishte me mire te ndaheshit dhe te gjenit dike qe ju pershtatet me shume.Megjithate, edhe sikur te merrni vendimin per t'u ndare per ju nuk do te ishte aspak e thjeshte.Me gjithe mosperputhjet, ju ndiheni i/e dashuruar.
> *Nuk ju duket se ka ardhur momendti te mendoni me shume per veten ?*


E bera dhe une kete testin tend Perla dhe me dolen me shume B...
Shume e vertete çfare thuhet!!
U nisa kot se spara u besoj ketyre lloj testeve po ja qe doli plot!

Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Nëse keni më shumë* *B* *Më duket se është ai i duhuri*
> Lum ti, moj vajzë, sepse ke në dorë diçka më të çmuar se diamantët: dashurinë e vërtetë, atë me D të madhe. Dhe nëse ai do të të linte një ditë, do të të merrte malli për parfumin, për puthjet e tij, edhe për atë sens humori surreal që vetëm ai e ka. Je kaq e çmendur pas tij saqë nuk do të ndryshoje mendim as sikur ai të mbetej pa punë apo se do të shtonte 20 kile. Ndien një admirim dhe respekt për partnerin tënd saqë je e sigurt që edhe po të rriteni dhe të ndryshoni, ndjenja juaj nuk do të shuhet. Ky lloj besimi arrihet duke lënë që një marrëdhenie të zhvillohet duke ndjekur ritmet e saj. Dhe nëse një ditë do te martohesh me të, nuk do të jetë vetëm nga dëshira e madhe që ke për të organizuar një dasmë apo sepse mendon që fustani i nusërisë të shkon shumë. Por për privilegjin që ke në krah, për gjthë jetën, ke një burrë të mrekullueshëm, Një shenjë tjetër pozitivë është që përveç se ke gjithmonë dëshirë të bësh dashuri me të, nuk ke nevojë të dish se ç'mendim kanë të tjerët. Që shoqet apo familja jote ta konsiderojnë atë si një "rast i mirë për martesë" për ty nuk ka kurrfarë rëndësie. Nuk ka problem nëse ende s'është ulur në gjunjë për të të propozuar duke mos patur një unazë në gisht. Ti nuk ndihesh inferiore ndaj shoqeve të tua të martuara. Sepse e di që çdo marrëdhënie ështe një dhe e vetme dhe duhet të ndjekë ritmet e saj. Mos u përpiq të përshtatesh me idealet e çiftit të përkryer të të tjerëve, por beso vetëm atë që ndien kjo është e vetmja rrugë që duhet të ndjekë zemra jote.


Ketu i kisha te gjitha B....Po sikur me bie ne kundershtim me testin e pare! :me dylbi: 
Test i bukur dhe interesant.
Mundohu te gjesh nje te trete Perla se siç thone "E treta e verteta"!


Respekte

----------


## [Perla]

DI_ANA

Nuk eshte faji im qe i kane bashkuar ne nje teme pasi une i kisha bere te ndara , gjithesesi testi i pare eshte per te dyja palet  kurse i dyti brenda per brenda gjinise femerore. Puna eshte se  testet te tilla mbeten dhe secili e ka ne dore.
Ne rastin tend mund te dalin kundershtare sepse "ai" mund te jete i duhuri per ty ... por situatat ju shtyjne qe  ti si person ndoshta do te ishe me mire e pa te... asgje nuk eshte 100 % e sakte , keshtu qe ... Une mendoj se  kjo eshte e bukura pasi  te bejne te mendosh ... mendoje njehere perse te kane dale keto dy prgj !!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Qenka faji im pra se une i bashkova temat Perla....Dhe te kjo teme do veme teste te tilla pasi nuk mund te hapim teme per çdo test!

Do ti kem parasysh ato qe me the per testet....Nje pyetje kisha!
Teste psikologjike apo te bera nga ty vete?

Respekte

----------


## [Perla]

> Qenka faji im pra se une i bashkova temat Perla....Dhe te kjo teme do veme teste te tilla pasi nuk mund te hapim teme per çdo test!
> 
> Do ti kem parasysh ato qe me the per testet....Nje pyetje kisha!
> Teste psikologjike apo te bera nga ty vete?
> 
> Respekte



Ti e di qe psikologjine e adhuroj dhe teste te tilla kam teper por  nuk i kam bere une ... Keshtu qe mund te rrish e qete pasi jane bere nga experte ....

----------


## Albi

Cna vune ne siklet me kesoj gjonash mu me dolen me shume (B) por prap si besoj ene shume :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Perfundimisht nuk me sqaroi njeri... Po kur dalin te gjitha C ca dmth?

----------

